# Rods and Reels



## svk (Feb 16, 2021)

Spent last night re-stringing fishing reels and tip ups as we are leaving for an overnight ice fishing trip this evening.

I love fishing gear especially rods and reels. I really like the reels with infinite anti reverse.

When I buy rods I usually go to the store and test every one in person as there’s a huge difference in feel and stiffness between various rods of the same weight/action. As much of my fishing is done from canoes and small boats where accidents are more prone to happen, I don’t buy expensive rods so I don’t feel bad if they break. The most expensive rod I’ve ever purchased was 60 dollars and I got a 2 for 1 deal so it ended up being $30 per rod. Someone did end up breaking one of them when I was canoeing with the family. Oh well, life happens.

When I was outfitting the kids with rods, I try to find combos where the rod and reel together are around $30. And always try the action and reel quality before buying. **** happens when kids go fishing so a few rods have been broken and a few went for a swim as well.

I like to have multiple presentations set up for fishing so then you can swap till you find what the fish want versus having to re-tie every time.

My dad always fished walleye with a medium action rod, 2500 series reel and 8-10 lb mono so of course I did the same. He was a good fishermen which of course takes years to master so he always caught more fish than me. A few years back I met a fishing buddy who always used crappie weight gear (500 or 1000 series reels with ultralight rods with 2-4 lb line and small jigs) and he really catches walleyes with all of that small stuff especially when vertically jigging so now I bring along rods with light gear for jigging and then some medium stuff for trolling diver baits as well as medium light for general purpose.

I mostly prefer mono for general fishing. I like fluorocarbon much better than regular mono as it will last significantly longer on the reel without getting memory versus regular mono looks like a slinky after a year or two. Have some braided as well for Muskie fishing as well as level wind trolling reels.

I guess it’s kind of like saws. I like having several different ones for different applications.


----------



## Fatherwheels (Feb 16, 2021)

Coming up to that time of year here too, I gave last year a miss due to covid, the year before
I *gave a miss due to the weather being so hot, low water levels and the fish were suffering enough,
Looks like covid will keep me from fishing this year too, not allowed to travel far enough to reach the river.*
I like different rods too for the various areas I fish, but could easily do with one, and a few different lines,
I spin, and fly fish, don't use expensive rods either, no need to any more, there are some good ones to be had
incognito hiding among the more expensive offers, rings are usually lower spec though, but they can be changed,
the rod actions are as good as need be.


----------



## svk (Feb 21, 2021)

Started bringing reels in the house to see what I actually have. None of these have been used in at least four years so anything with mono is going to need to be respooled.


----------



## old CB (Feb 21, 2021)

svk said:


> I mostly prefer mono for general fishing. I like fluorocarbon much better than regular mono as it will last significantly longer on the reel without getting memory versus regular mono looks like a slinky after a year or two. Have some braided as well for Muskie fishing as well as level wind trolling reels.


Don't know what fluorocarbon is, but since braided line came along it's all I use. Went fishing with a buddy last year in Florida and couldn't believe he still used mono--it was all I could do to keep from saying something. Love that braided line. 

I have sliced a finger open a time or two when not careful. Reminds me that I still have a coil of braided steel somewhere that we used years ago for dehorning livestock--stuff cuts like crazy.


----------



## ~Yellow Streak~ (Feb 21, 2021)

Like the old Mitchell's. Have a few myself, 308-908-900 (my dang 408 got stolen) ... I've got a bunch of older Daiwa's


----------



## svk (Feb 21, 2021)

old CB said:


> Don't know what fluorocarbon is, but since braided line came along it's all I use. Went fishing with a buddy last year in Florida and couldn't believe he still used mono--it was all I could do to keep from saying something. Love that braided line.
> 
> I have sliced a finger open a time or two when not careful. Reminds me that I still have a coil of braided steel somewhere that we used years ago for dehorning livestock--stuff cuts like crazy.


I like mono especially in super clear water. Fish won’t bite at all on on any braid except for Berkley Fireline Crystal in very clear freshwater. But I have braid on several reels and just tie on a mono leader. 

Fluoro is basically higher quality mono. It doesn’t stretch as much, is thinner in diameter, and doesn’t hold memory like traditional mono especially as it ages.


----------



## Dave Hadden (Feb 22, 2021)

"Fluoro is basically higher quality mono. It doesn’t stretch as much, is thinner in diameter, and doesn’t hold memory like traditional mono especially as it ages."

Methinks you forgot its best quality, it's nearly invisible in water as it doesn't refract/reflect light like mono and braid do.

Great for use as leaders or tippets when fly-fishing. 

I'd suggest that's more important than the qualities you identified, even though valid. IMHO



Take care.


----------



## svk (Feb 22, 2021)

Truth. 

I just bought a spool of 10lb Berkley pure fluoro for tying spinners.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Feb 22, 2021)

A good run down on fishing line



The Ultimate Guide on Fishing line!! Pros and Cons - YouTube



When I have the time, I mostly fish with JDM ultralite baitcasters. Most of my rod/reel setups cost more than my chainsaws. I have used many different fishing lines. I always end up back to Yo-Zuri hybrid. It is a fluoropolymer/nylon hybrid. Thin, cost effective and good stuff.


----------



## svk (Feb 22, 2021)

Picked up a Berkley Cherrywood spinning rod on clearance today. $14.88!


----------



## CentaurG2 (Feb 23, 2021)

Never used one but I am told they are a decent rod for the money.


----------



## svk (Feb 24, 2021)

I’ve never been unhappy with any Berkeley gear for the money I’ve paid. Sure they aren’t quite as crisp as the higher end gear but a great value and, knock on wood, have never left me hanging.


----------



## svk (Mar 7, 2021)

My grandpa had a great Berkeley lightning rod from the late 80’s. I always wanted it but he ended up giving it to my uncle. Found an identical one on eBay which was delivered last week. I’ll put his old reel on it for walleye fishing this spring.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 9, 2021)

You're missing some parts, where's the old hand crank generator and wire?


----------



## weimedog (Mar 30, 2021)

svk said:


> Started bringing reels in the house to see what I actually have. None of these have been used in at least four years so anything with mono is going to need to be respooled.View attachment 891013


NOW I don't feel crazy. I certainly don't have THAT many, but have a couple of Daiwa's, Shimano's and Mitchell's that still get use from time to time  NOW have a couple of LEW's brand "Pro Tournament" series reels. Lover them with on Halo Rods


----------



## ~Yellow Streak~ (Jul 19, 2021)

I couldn't get all my rods n reels in one small photo. I've always been a mono man (still am, but lookin)
Berkley Trilene XL is my go-to. I discovered Reaction Tackle mono on thebay.
Tried it, then bought a bunch. Colors in it are dwindling. It has a little stretch to it, but STRONG.

I've always just used a small snap swivel. That way I can change lures at will.

My Daiwa Procyon 2500 on Berkley IM6 LR27-6' Med/Hvy Lightnin Rod. I didn't like the short butt so I added the
knob extension off an old cheapo rod I had.


----------



## ~Yellow Streak~ (Jul 22, 2021)

Shakespeare 2200 II new in box and 2210 II near mint.



Daiwa RG1655 new in box w/ three spare spools. Have RG1350/1355 also. I convert these reels to 3 ball bearing.
Wonder if that line's still any good? Ha



Daiwa Sport 5000 new in box. Manual in Japanese. Powder coated spool. Got a spare spool somewhere.



Daiwa GS-15X near mint w/ three new spare spools.



OK, I'll quit.


----------



## ~Yellow Streak~ (Jul 27, 2021)

I LIED....Hee Hee

Quantum Magnum Plus MPS66M, 6.5' Medium action spinning 2pc. Your palm is actually gripping the graphite rod blank.
Very sensitive. Also have a MPS59MH, 5'9" Medium Heavy action spinning 1pc.
Always wanted a Shimano Magnumlite bullwhip spinning rod but, way too pricey!
The Quantum Magnum's have gone up too!!



Daiwa Power Mesh PM81-2. 6' medium action spinning 1pc. Hard chromed Dynaflo guides.
These sometimes sported the name Samurai.



Daiwa MM750 ultralight rear drag spinning reel w/ original MiniMite MMG-59A 5pc rod. 5' ultralight action.
Dynaflo guides. Both near mint. This reel is now 3 ball bearings.


----------



## stillhunter (Jul 27, 2021)

Shimano Nasci C5000 and a Nasci 4000XG on 8' and 7' Tsunami Airwave 2 piece rods. Switched the handles out for some Gomexus nobs. I use them mostly for casting in the surf for Spanish and Blues and bottom rigs. They take 42" and 39" a turn and I can burn 1, 1/2 oz. casting jigs back to the beach while they splash on the surface and shine in the sun. These rods are very sensitive, I can feel a pinfish picking at the bait on bottom rigs in the surf and the head shakes of the Blues w 25/30# braid.


----------



## svk (Jul 28, 2021)

Nice!


----------

